

Show HN: Maqtoob – Find the best available business apps - Kristyna_Z
http://beta.maqtoob.com/

======
Kristyna_Z
Hi, I am the person behind this (disclaimer: not programmer myself - I
developed the concept and put together the team). Beta launched on Monday.

The main objective is to introduce products tech startups make (you guys) to
the wider non-tech entrepreneurial audience.

The design, interface, structure, text etc. was developed having non-tech
people in mind.

Small businesses, entrepreneurs, and freelancers can search apps, read
reviews, provide ratings. App creators can show their products, receive direct
feedback, respond to reviews, and eventually generate leads.

I’d be happy to hear your feedback:)

~~~
sogen
Optimize the images, i.e.:

[http://beta.maqtoob.com/uploads/6ew82u5jvxuf16srsfq17g1brj4w...](http://beta.maqtoob.com/uploads/6ew82u5jvxuf16srsfq17g1brj4wm7fj2lbb4m2c5sm77o4g1o.png)

900kb!

3.6mb per page is a lot And makes the load feel slow.

~~~
sogen
use picturefill or adaptive images

~~~
Kristyna_Z
Thank you. We're working on this.

